# camreo - New Projects, Cathedral Ceiling & Modernm Homes



## Contractortech (Aug 14, 2011)

*Cathedral Ceiling Construction: How to Build Airtight, Insulated Cathedral? *

*as recession its making its way into dip recession what is guarantee to remain for next few years are modern building and foreclosure renovation. I have seen a higher demand for cathedral ceilings on new developments on the east coast. Has anyone else seen this in any other part of the country? 
*


----------

